
Building a USB protocol analyzer - wglb
http://rdist.root.org/
======
gus_massa
permalink: [http://rdist.root.org/2010/12/27/building-a-usb-protocol-
ana...](http://rdist.root.org/2010/12/27/building-a-usb-protocol-analyzer/)

------
Murkin
Not sure what is so interesting about this post, the brilliant bit is the link
to the KickStarter project creating an Open-source USB analyzer.

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bushing/openvizsla-
open-...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bushing/openvizsla-open-source-
usb-protocol-analyzer)

While I am a die-hard fan of ellisys's solution, the price tag is well beyond
any hobbyist. Hope they can get it to under 50$.

EDIT: Following the comment, I stand corrected. There is indeed some info for
USB novices on using scopes to snoop on usb traffic.

~~~
daeken
It's a clever way of analyzing USB without requiring additional hardware (if
you already have a DSO). That's pretty interesting to me.

------
daeken
Neat. I've not done this with USB, but I'll often take a trace off my logic
analyzer and write a quick python script to turn it into something worthwhile.
Now he's making me want to pick up a DSO.

